# WARNING about Waggin' Trail jerky treats



## cwells (Aug 22, 2006)

Our 3 year old Chihuahua is still at the vet clinic after becoming sick. One night she urinated in our bed (she has never done this). We thought at first that she had a nightmare. The next night she did it again so we called the vet thinking she might have a urinary tract infection or something of that nature. They tested her urine and told us that she had diabetes (too much glucose in her urine). While researching diabetes online we came across an article from a Cornell University Professor who helped a friend find out how her dog died. Her dog had the same glucose levels. A blood sample has since ruled diabetes out. After searching for just a few minutes we came across tons of articles, posts, etc. regarding jerky treats being made in China but packaged and sold from a South Carolina company named Waggin' Trails, LLC. In small print on the back you can read "Made in China".

My mission is to let as many people as I can know about these potentially deadly treats.

FDA posted a warning that can be seen here: http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm048178.htm

Please pass along to everyone you know!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh no! I am sooo sorry.I hope it will be ok.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for posting this!! What a scary thing to have happen. That is one of the reasons I will never buy treats or chewies that are made in China. So sorry this happened to you and hope everything will be OK. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

How scary!! I hope your little one is alright! This is EXACTLY why I prefer to make own treats.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

The FDA warning is from December 2008. Why are they still selling this stuff?
I hope your dog recovers soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Often wonder what goes into all these dog treats ,anything to make money


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gosh scary that they are still for sale - yes you'd wonder are the food standard rules as high for treats as they are for foods.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I would be cautious of anything edible made in China:
chew bones-toys-anything.
If they will put lead in childrens toys at toxic levels
I dont see them being the least concerned about animals.
We have to start reading labels and boycotting their products.
*****After reading this I went and checked all the new chicken
treats I had bought at Petsmart.I found the chicken breast 100% 
natural & another brand called Vitalife natural chicken chips were
both made in china.I threw $10 worth of treats in the garbage.
They charge a lot for this stuff and its dangerous!!
Several bags we got are clearly marked "Made in the USA".
Look for that on the packaging.
Thanks for posting this & Dahlia thanks you!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> ....*****After reading this I went and checked all the new chicken
> treats I had bought at Petsmart.I found the chicken breast 100%
> natural & another brand called Vitalife natural chicken chips were
> both made in china.I threw $10 worth of treats in the garbage.
> ...


Please, grab those back out of the trash and take them back to PetsMart with a copy of the article... http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/Cons.../ucm048178.htm You will get a refund or in-store credit! That way, PetsMart may be pressured to take these off the shelves.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm still convinced something I gave my Chi Benny brought on his liver disease :-( I'm gonna be looking at everything I buy from now on to make sure it's not made in china. I just bought a load of treats on ebay from the US. I'll post here what they are to see what you guys think, I'm worried now


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I got these, can you tell me if they are ok as I really worry about stuff like this since Ben:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180092989502&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200305116672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380093315681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380093315719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, this is why we make Bailey's treats AND we make our own jerky too! I don't give Bailey anything that is from China and we are fazing out everything else as well. Right now all he has for treats, besides ours, are yogurt drops (which we are working on our own) MOO bully sticks, bully's from BestBullySticks.com and pupcorn. I don't trust anything else anymore. I would prefer he not be on any commercial foods, but he will stay on his Wellness because he isn't a raw food eater.

I am sorry to hear about your baby, I hope she gets better quickly!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this!! It makes me so angry to know they still sell these! It said something in the article about them selling these waggin trail dog treats in Australia and even after this article they're still selling them!!!! i'm pretty sure i've given them to my girls before, ARGH it makes me mad that they can sel them! I'm going to be so much more careful now!
Thanks again for the post and i hope your little one gets well soon x


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my god!!! I just bought some yesterday. I thought these things were natural! I gave my chi and my cat a little bit yesterday and today. I am returning it back to Petco! I am so mad, why don't they pull these things from their stores?!?! My babies seem ok, so I am glad I read this post. Thanks for posting!


----------

